# What $100 will get you on CBID



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I was bidding for the longest time on the 150 count version of this thing but was outbid every time. I saw the 250 count come up so I figured what the hell. Put in my max bid of $100 and forgot about it. A week later I get the notice I won!

This thing is huge. No not wine fridge huge but it'll serve my purposes. Heartfelt beads just came in. After a week of seasoning its been rock solid at 68% Putting two meters in there. One on the bottom and one on the lid. I'll keep slightly hydrated beads on the lid and the main hydrated ones on the bottom on either side. Still need to drill holes in the dividers to promote more airflow. I cant believe I got this for less then what I was willing to pay for the smaller one.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats. Nice to see happy brothers. 
Maybe you will share some photos


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Good catch... Congratulations...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice! Glad the rh is holding steady on her.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats cool Fred that thing looks pretty nice. Congrats.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

She's a beaut! I let the devil site get the better of me too & I won that exact same humi about 10 days ago for $91. I wanted something nice in the desk with a bid cooler backing me up for bulk storage. 

After seasoning it for about 3.5 days, it's been holding steady at 64% for the last week. 

Recommendation: I removed the oasis foam from the humidifiers and replaced with about 6oz of heartfelt 65% beads (~3oz ea). I added the remaining 2oz in a mesh bad in the bottom. 8oz is overkill for a humi of this size, but it should give me a good-sized reservoir of humidity control.

The humidifiers snap apart with a gentle twist and you can use a knife blade to pop the oasis foam out intact. Mine didn't appear to be glued in, just friction fit.

Enjoy it, it'll look great on your desk!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats!! I might just have to start watching Cbid for boxes now.....


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome. Now get ready to watch the bank account fall as you feel like it must be full.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats on the Dome Fred. I got one about 5 months ago and it's holding humidity quite well. 

Whats up with the inside of the lid? There are supposed to be places for a hygro and 2 rectangle humidifiers. Did C-bid ship it that way or did you remove the extra wood pieces?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Does the lid have that magnetic seal?
I have a couple of their smaller boxes at work that have that same style lip - and magnets that pull the lid closed tight.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Does the lid have that magnetic seal?
> I have a couple of their smaller boxes at work that have that same style lip - and magnets that pull the lid closed tight.


I don't _think_ it has a magnetic seal on the lid. There is a lock mechanism which pulls the lid pretty tight. I couldn't pull a dollar out of mine with the lock engaged.

There is also a nice "whoosh" of air when you close it. I just don't feel any magnetic "grab" when closing it.

For ~$100 it's a nice humi. I especially like the raised bottom to help air circulate around the sticks at the bottom of the pile. It's no Waxing Moon, but it'll do me until I can save my pennies to buy one of Ed's beauties.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

looks nice. Might have to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

that is sweet! I have a 100 CT and a 25 count (and will be getting another 25er at CFest this weekend but I would LOVE a 250+....because everything I own is STUFFED to the gills! I have gone 3 deep on the top shelf and about 5 deep on the bottom...LOL


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

That's nice! I'll have to watch Cbid for one. I have a hand me down right now and looking to upgrade. I'm going to checkout those Waxing Moon's as mentioned above. Cbid is the reason I'm poor 

Nice score!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice shopping....

Looks very nice, will look even better once you have some cigars in it...


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

NICE SCORE! I have to admit that I really want a "treasure chest" style humi. Unfortunately, I have zero temp control in my house in the summer, so it seems like a bad idea.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks really nice bro! More pictures once you fill her up!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol, I am not allowed on cb anymore. I Got a box of 25 cigars and a 5-pack for 30bucks which I thought was not too bad. I know if I even click back on that site I am going to get myself in deep trouble. But very nice humidor op!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Totally cant wait to take pics once my stash is done freezing. I agree on on the temp control issue. This is my first year with a decent inventory of sticks and after experiencing a temp spike last month my smaller humidor hit high 70’s. I did a lot of reading on freezing once I found out I won the bid on this chest knowing that I would be increasing the inventory even more. I still need to purchase some dividers to place in front of the two humidifiers I’m going to keep on the bottom tray. I’ll drill holes in those at the same time I drill out the dividers that came with it to improve airflow. Not sure how much of a difference it will make, but I see this as a hobby where I don’t mind tinkering with this sort of stuff. This is definitely no waxing moon, but for now I had to make a choice of where my money would go. Sticks or a humidor, I think this was a good compromise.

I did remove the wood trim that comes attached to the lid. Held on by nails so small I’d call them staples. I needed more flexibilty to mount my own hygrometer and heartfelt rectangular trays and the trim just got in the way. I’m trying to be realistic about this humidor. I expect it to hold my singles, 5pack purchases and everyday smokes. I’ll more then likely pick up a cooler to keep box purchases so I can try my hand at serious aging. I’m planning on experimenting with the KL on my starter humidor first.

I told myself once I got this thing I was gonna lay off CBID for awhile....


I received an email this morning I have three 5 packs being shipped


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

pics finally!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow you are quite the connosieur, when it comes to sticks!! Quite the collection!! Loog great in the new humi!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice humidor! And beautiful sticks.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was gonna do this big fancy humidifier setup on the bottom tray, but said eff it when I realized those two small HF pucks were doing the job just fine. Besides, I got lazy.

My collection pales compared to alot of guys here though. I use them as my inspiration


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

dragonhead08 said:


> Thanks guys. I was gonna do this big fancy humidifier setup on the bottom tray, but said eff it when I realized those two small HF pucks were doing the job just fine. Besides, I got lazy.
> 
> My collection pales compared to alot of guys here though. I use them as my inspiration


Looks like you scored a good deal. Your collection looks wonderful. Nice setup and tinkering touch you added to the humidor. Be careful on auctions sometimes you never know what you will win as I am glad I recently got outbid on somethings since i have already won more then I intended. Nice pics!


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Ive been wanting one badly but they always seem to go way over a bill when I catch them. Nice!!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea, I've been saved a few times on auctions by being outbid. I've been much better about setting a number and walking away. I'm not set up for notices when I'm outbid so I dont get that "oh hell no" bidding war nonsense


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

That Treasure Dome will tide you over nicely. . .

. . . while you get the coolidor set up. 




It's as unavoidable as death and taxes.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice stash you have there !!


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice snag on Cbid and great stash!


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice score! That $100 humi is going to cost you several hundred very soon lol.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I've had my treasure dome for about 2 years now and it's been great! Nice looking and holds rH rock solid.
Looks like you have lots more room......mine is packed to the brim.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> That Treasure Dome will tide you over nicely. . .
> 
> . . . while you get the coolidor set up.
> 
> It's as unavoidable as death and taxes.


I know your right...it is enevitable


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

jcazz said:


> She's a beaut! I let the devil site get the better of me too & I won that exact same humi about 10 days ago for $91. I wanted something nice in the desk with a bid cooler backing me up for bulk storage.
> 
> After seasoning it for about 3.5 days, it's been holding steady at 64% for the last week.
> 
> ...


How has the humidifier conversion from foam to beads worked out for you? I've been thinking of doing that so I didn't have to buy the ABS or Aluminum one from HF, but didn't know if the mesh was small enough to hold the beads in. Plan on ordering 8oz within a week, how are they holding your RH? I live in the desert with an RH of around 20% every day, so I stress a lot about stuff drying out.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> How has the humidifier conversion from foam to beads worked out for you? I've been thinking of doing that so I didn't have to buy the ABS or Aluminum one from HF, but didn't know if the mesh was small enough to hold the beads in. Plan on ordering 8oz within a week, how are they holding your RH? I live in the desert with an RH of around 20% every day, so I stress a lot about stuff drying out.


The mesh is small enough in the original humidifiers. I thought about doing what Dizzy did but I got lazy. The heartfelts will do you right


----------



## kolumbo69 (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice score and awesome stash to go with it!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

The pictures looks very enticing. Nice cigar and excellent humidor!


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice score.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

dragonhead08 said:


> The mesh is small enough in the original humidifiers. I thought about doing what Dizzy did but I got lazy. The heartfelts will do you right


Thanks for the info about the mesh. I just put a bid on the TD on Cbid. We'll see what happens in a couple days if my 100 bucks holds up.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> Thanks for the info about the mesh. I just put a bid on the TD on Cbid. We'll see what happens in a couple days if my 100 bucks holds up.


I got caught up in the last second bidding for it and ended up paying 121 for it, but I won. Still about 28 bucks cheaper than I have seen anywhere else though. I have now joined the Treasure dome family, and originally was only looking for a 100 cigar humidor. Time to buy some more stogies :dance:


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

nice!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice lineup of some great cigars and very good housekeeping...every soldier looks like they are at attention and ready to be smoked. Don't you love bargains? I end up getting too many bargains every month.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

dragonhead08 said:


> pics finally!


That's hot.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

hehe, the bargains are making me work harder. I had to replace the included dividers on the bottom shelf and replace them with 1/2" dowels to allow more flexibility to the increasing size of the collection. I hope oak is ok? anyone?


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Good looking humi and you filled it with some great cigars, happy smoking


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

new dowels, I kinda did this to improve airflow


Made little shelf for the hygrometer so I could lift it up and have more room on the bottom for cigars


I really like how the dowels keep the sticks from blocking the pucks.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Good idea with the extras, Fred. I bet in a few weeks you'll get tired of picking up those dowels, though.

I added some homemade cedar dividers to the bottom of my Treasure Dome, and attached an extra humidifier under one of the cedar trays - I was concerned about RH in the bottom half, and didn't want to take up any more of that precious space than absolutely necessary.

So.

How's the coolidor coming along? :wink:

EDIT: Just noticed the dowels are inserted - nice touch!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

dragonhead08 said:


> new dowels, I kinda did this to improve airflow
> 
> Made little shelf for the hygrometer so I could lift it up and have more room on the bottom for cigars
> 
> I really like how the dowels keep the sticks from blocking the pucks.


Good idea man, I'm stealing that idea when my TD shows up on Tuesday. I like to keep everything segregated, and that's a very good way to do it without having to cut custom length dividers...


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats why were here, helping the brothers out!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

coolidor, has to wait until I can empty some room in my closet to keep away from eyes of the wife


----------



## BuschWolff (May 29, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Nice lineup of some great cigars and very good housekeeping...every soldier looks like they are at attention and ready to be smoked. Don't you love bargains? I end up getting too many bargains every month.


I've gotten so many bargains that I need a 1000 count humidor to store them. Isn't that what the kids college fund is for though . . . .


----------



## gnarwrangler (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the thread, info and pics. Just picked one of these babies up for <$100 on cbid and I'm chomping at the bit to get her up and running!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Looking Humi!! Love the Idea for the Hygro and dowels!! Keep up the good work and fill'er up!


----------



## nanilla (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great and a great collection, I am trying to figure out a humidification set-up as we speak. I was thinking of trying to attach either heartfelt's pucks or heartfelt's aluminum humidifier to the bottom of the tray. Or would it be better to place them flat on the bottom or sides of the humidor? Any ideas?


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I've been watching the treasure dome for a while on cbid and now you've gone and ruined it by telling everyone about it!

Regardless, great buy. My max bid on it was 74 bucks or so.


----------

